

The Mega Companies Behind 90% Of Media - boh
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665600/infographic-of-the-day-the-mega-companies-behind-90-of-media

======
pault
Please link to original source: [http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-
consolidation-infograp...](http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-
consolidation-infographic/)

